# How should I make my bike easier to pedal?



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I have a Giant STP 1 (2006 model) and I like going on uphill techinical stuff but even on the lowest gear it is so hard to pedal. How would I go about making the bike easier to pedal on the lowest gear? Is there any way I could get a new cassette that could make it any easier? I thought about this and correct me if I'm wrong....If I get a cassette that has a gear that is larger than my free wheel would that start making it harder to pedal again? I'm thinking that since on first gear, the freewheel and the largest gear on the cassette are the same size so that is the easiest it could possibly be to pedal right? So does that mean all I can do to fix this is get a larger free wheel? :cryin: 

Thanks for any help and sorry if I used the wrong bike terms since I am fairly new at this stuff.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh and I am pretty sure my bike is a 9 speed since there are 9 gears on the cassette. 

And this is my crankset but mine doesn't have a bash guard....
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR408A11-Truvativ+Hussefelt+Dbl+3Pc+Mtn+Crankset.aspx


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Start here:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

This is a useful glossary on all things to do with cycling.

In this situation you are confusing the terminology. Freewheel = cassette (in your example)

What you are possibly trying to ask is if changing a chainring on the front to a smaller one would make much difference to the ease of pedaling.

Answer: yes it would.

However, the STP is not exactly an XC bike, it is a freeride, jump and park stunt type of bike. If you are into climbing hills, get another bike and keep this one for the brutal type of fun stuff.

V.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I know it is not really for this type of riding but I am just trying to work with what I have for now. All I am trying to accomplish is to make the bike easier to pedal on the first gear (or all gears for all I care)


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

the easiest combination is small up front, large in the rear. If your rear is a 11-32 cassette, you could try switching to an 11-34. However , I rarely use the granny gear combo. IMO, if I can't climb it in that combo, it cant be climbed...

EDIT: Making it easier to climb can also be accomplished by switching to a lighter wheelset or by swapping out your tires, among other things.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You could get a cassette with a bigger gear spread, but if you have 34 teeth already on the first gear, there is not way you'll be able to make that easier, except by reducing the number of teeth up front with a new chainring.

The STP isn't much of a climber to being with, it's a DJ bike, it probably is awesome when pointed downwards though.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hehe thanks for the comments (especially the granny gear one )

I know I may just be a wimp that needs to build some stronger leg muscles but I just want it a little easier, when I ride some friends XC bikes up hill it is so easy because I can shift into a pretty low gear but on my bike, my lowest gear seems like a pretty high gear on a XC bike.

Well some of this equipment kind of confuses me so could anyone recommend some parts if you have the time, that would make it a little easier for me. And I would appriciate it if I got new parts that the chainring be as small as it is now or smaller and then the cassette could be as large as it needs to be since I just don't want my chainring smacking on objects.


----------



## Vernon Dozier (Oct 26, 2007)

Just keep pushing through it and your legs will get stronger for it and it won't cost a thing but some sweat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Will_F (Jul 1, 2007)

Another thing that will make a HUGE difference is riding clipless if you aren't already.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you possibly need to lose a few pounds? If so, thay would help more than gear changes.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Gear Questions*

So it sounds like 34 teeth is the largest gear available on rear cassettes. Or is it? And what are the smallest available gears for front deraillers? I hear people say 20 teeth. Then 22. I keep wishing I had lower gears too and it's from riding really rough and gnarly terrain. I'm starting to wonder if the way to get a really low geared bike is to use a hub shifter with a small front gear. I'm with you buddy, I want lower gears too! And don't tell me I'm too fat.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

you need to do road rides 3 times a week for an hour at a time on your mountain bike. this will help build an endurance base. this is what a mountain biker told me when i started riding. he was so right! the mountain bikers i ride with that don't do road riding are usually the ones walking up the hill.

if you want to be able to conquer hill climbs then you will also need to do intervals.

definition-intervals-do a 15 minute warmup ride then spin as hard as you can for a minute, rest for 2 minutes and do it again. do this about 3 times in one ride. increase times as you get better. make sure you cool down for 15 to 20 minutes. you can do these while doing the road rides on your MTB.

you'll feel a huge difference in climbing.

check out the xc racing and training forums on how to train. it's not just for racers but also for guys/gals who want to get in better shape to ride uphill without stopping!


----------



## classiccanadianblizzard (Apr 26, 2006)

make sure your seat is at the right height....slight bend in the knee...if the seat is too low you dont get all the power out of your legs...if the seat is too high same thing but your hips feel like they are wobbling from side to side. That being said,just make sure your bike is COMPLETLY set up for you and see if that helps any


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you have enough air in your tires?
Soft tires often do not roll as well as ones that are pumped harder.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

34 tooth granny is the largest rear cassette I have found, the 22 tooth chainring up front is the smallest normally available I think you might find a 20 tooth depends on your cranks.

If you have 3 rings up front, you will find that the rear derrailleur is only rated to take up so much chain slack (long cage) so this also becomes a limit.

One very good tatic is to go easy and the easier parts of the up hills, then you will have a little bit left in the tank to go really hard up the tough section and keep on going pace your self.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

a 34t will help a little bit, but the biggest thing is you have a single chainring in the front. The xc bikes have a 20-22t front chainring they can shift into, where you only have a 38t, i believe. You might be able to add a front derailleur and a granny gear, but i don't think so. Your other option is to add a smaller front chainring, a 32t would make a big difference and you wouldn't suffer too too much on the flats.

Another thing to keep in mind is that you want your seat as high as you can pedal, which may be difficult to achieve on a stp, i don't know.

STP isn't really meant to climb hills.


----------



## baraant (Feb 25, 2005)

*Get a different bike*

The bike you're riding isn't the best for any one thing. In my opinion it's a heavy bike that would prevent you from climbing well. If you want to ride XC trails get a XC bike like Giants XTC.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

a 34t will help a little bit, but the biggest thing is you have a single chainring in the front. The xc bikes have a 20-22t front chainring they can shift into, where you only have a 38t, i believe. You might be able to add a front derailleur and a granny gear, but i don't think so. Your other option is to add a smaller front chainring, a 32t would make a big difference and you wouldn't suffer too too much on the flats.

Another thing to keep in mind is that you want your seat as high as you can pedal, which may be difficult to achieve on a stp, i don't know.

STP isn't really meant to climb hills.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well thank you guys for your help but it is confusing since I am getting so many different opinions on what I should do. 

I counted the number of teeth on my cassette and chainring and the largest gear on my cassette is 34 teeth and my chainring has 36 teeth. So if I get a smaller chainring it will make it easier right?

And I think you guys are confused about what I am trying to climb up, these aren't easy climbs I am doing, the prblem is that my bike isn't made for it so I am just trying to make accomidations that will make it easier for me on this bike. I have done steep climbs on other XC bikes and such and it is really easy but my dirt jumping bike isn't easy at all withthe gears how they are now.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

yep, i was confused.

could you put a granny ring on your cranks and a front derailleur?

otherwise, your bike is a single minded beast.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Okay so you have the easiest cassette on the back good.

Now you want a 32 tooth chainring or smaller on the front.

See if you can find out what type of crank set you have.

You will in the end need the BCD (bolt circle diameter) and howmany bolts hold the chainring on. Then you just need to buy a smaller one with the same BCD and number of bolts.

You may want a 32 tooth 104 BCD 4 bolt chainring for example.

Also look at the back of the bolts they may have slots in them there is a special tool to grab a hold of those slots with an allen key on the front. Some types use two allen keys to get the bolts off.

You will probably have to take the cranks off to get the new chainring on as well.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I am pretty sure this is my crankset

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR408A11-Truvativ+Hussefelt+Dbl+3Pc+Mtn+Crankset.aspx

So it has 4 bolts and it says the bcd is 64,104 mm

And on the Jenson USA website when it says some chainrings are for gearless bikes does that mean since mine has 9 gears on the cassette mine is a geared bike or is it talking about multiple chainrings?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, having a 6,7,8,9,10-speed cassette means your bike is geared.

Can you add a granny gear (22T) and a front derailleur to your crank? If so, keep the 36T and shift into the granny for climbing.


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

A longer stem might help you get into a better climbing position too, ie more weight forwards. 
Just like a shorter stem will help with decsending, ie getting your weight further back.


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

f3rg said:


> Yeah, having a 6,7,8,9,10-speed cassette means your bike is geared.
> 
> Can you add a granny gear (22T) and a front derailleur to your crank? If so, keep the 36T and shift into the granny for climbing.


Ehh I don't really know 
Well I don't use the high gears much anyway so I might just get a permanant granny gear as long as it wouldn't comletely make it impossible to pedal fast at all.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

their are two guys that i've started riding with who only use a 22T up front. the rides are slow and steady; lots of climbs and descents; very long - 4 to 6 hour rides.

on the second ride with these guys, i ended up getting a stylo crank with a bashguard eliminating the big ring (44T).

if you don't care about who gets to the top of the hill climb first then you should try the 22T only up front and see how you do. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zane470 (Jul 23, 2007)

bcaronongan said:


> their are two guys that i've started riding with who only use a 22T up front. the rides are slow and steady; lots of climbs and descents; very long - 4 to 6 hour rides.
> 
> on the second ride with these guys, i ended up getting a stylo crank with a bashguard eliminating the big ring (44T).
> 
> ...


Hehe thanks for the reply that is what I was thinking about doing, I am more of a slow technical rider and not one of those road bikers who try to go fast on easy trails. I just need assurance that people do use small chainwheels 

I got a 32t chainwheel for now to try and if that doesnt work I'll get a 22.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

What tires do you have? Reducing the rotational weight of your wheels can have a *huge* impact on how easy it is to pedal your bike. 

Looking at Giant's website, they list the Kenda K-Rad 2.3's as stock on the STP. If this is what you have, you could lose almost a full pound of rotational weight by going with something like Maxxis CrossMarks. They're a little smaller at 2.1, but if you're going out for an XC ride, you don't need large tires and you'll definitely be able to feel the difference. Plus, the CrossMarks will give you better traction in dirt than the K-Rads.


----------

